# H} WoC, Skaven beastmen W} Space Marine battleforce and Sallies laynard (UK ONLY)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here is what I have:

Warriors Of Chaos

36 Warriors
16 Marauders
Exalted hero with 2 axes
Exalted hero with axe and shield
Limited Edition battle standard bearer (need head and weapon)
Chaos Sorcerer with familiar
Manticore with parts for lord or sorcerer

Skaven

Queek the headtaker
2 master moulders
2 rat ogres
Warplock engineer

Beastmen:

3 Minotaurs (2 unbuilt)
Doombull
10 Hounds Of Chaos
9 Bestigors
20 Gors

Here is what I would:

Space Marine Battleforce and space marine codex I would like to trade the Warriors of Chaos for this 

I am looking for a salamander laynard what was released with 6th Ed I'll add a picture so you can see it. (the picture is not mine it is only showing you what it looks like)

UK only please and trade only as well

Thanks for looking

Gothic


----------

